# Breeding Nerite snails?



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

How would i go about breeding nerite snails? 

I found a lot of their eggs on a rock, could i just take that rock out and put it in salt water or brackish water for them to hatch? or do they have to breed inside the salt/brackish water for them to hatch?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I was never sucessful, but I believe they only hatch in salt water.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

i read it was brackish


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

do they need to be bred in brackish water or can i simply move the eggs to brackish water and wait for them to hatch?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Not from the guy I talked to on another forum who saids he breeds them. He says they need a lot of the chemicals that are only available in seawater. So it's not just a matter of salinity. You have to use sea water salt.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

